# Makro automatisch starten beim Starten von Word



## zoltan (17. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich benutze Word 2003 und versuche bei Starten von Word ein Makro automatisch zu starten. Hab in der Word-Hilfe den parameter /m gefunden, funktioniert bei mir aber irgendwie nicht. Mein versuch war: "winword.exe /mcreatepdf"
Ist das so OK ? Oder gibt es ne andere Möglichkeit? 

Zoltan


----------



## Filone (17. November 2004)

Dann musst Du das Makro in Normal.dot erstellen und es "auto_open" nennen (oder autoopen, irgendwie verwechsele ich es immer).


----------

